# Tassie Yakkers/ Southern Session



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Gday all

Thought I'd start the ball rolling, so we can work out a spot, dates ect.. I dont mind where we go, somewhere close would be ideal and a day trip only, I dont think im ready for a multiday paddle :lol:

Chief mentioned the Lune River and Ive been planning to fish Fredrick Henry bay . Then theres the upper Derwent for Bream n Trout but like I said, Im happy to go anywhere

As for a date I'd make it for this sunday if I could  But I realise thats short notice for most people, so I'll leave that up to the majority. I guess for those with kids/wifes/partners the Fredrick henry bay option might be an easier sell, a day at the beach at Dodges Ferry or Cremorne 8)

Post your preference on spot and date, it doesnt have to be one of the spots I mentioned.

cheers
Baldy


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

HI Baldy

I am up for a day out, probably need a couple of weeks warning though as we have a new 3 week old baby in the house.

I am happy enough to head out off of Conningham Beach (suits me as I am in Margate 8) ), but happy to go to other places as well all depending upon ministerial approval of course :shock:

PM , me if you like we can exchange numbers and get something going, happy to head out with the Chief as well, as long as I get to be up wind of him :lol:


----------



## chiefshaka (Jan 29, 2007)

Blaen,

You cheeky bugger  its been a long time since we've seen a hutchie together. :shock: :shock:

Upper Derwent sounds good option to me, lot of bream going off there at the moment. 8)


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

sorry to sorta hijack the thread buuuuuttt, Ive got work at savage river mines and will be catching this thurs nite boat from melb (no kayak unfortunately) working friday & maybe sat morn, then Im free til I have to catch the boat home Sunday nite. Given 1 & half days in Tas where would you guys recommend. I want to try to catch some bream on sp's and poppers. I will travel. was thinking over toward st helens or a bit further south.

Sorry for the hijack but Im real excited about coming down south for a little work and a fish.
On anotyher kayaking note, I would love to organise the victorian boys to come down for a kayak fish in Tas, I love the salt water so have a prefernce for estuaries and the sea, how about we start putting out some fealers for a trip late march early april for a Victorian kayak invasion of tas, Ive been there a few times with the family touring around but never had the pleasure of travelling with my new best mate, my kayak.

Post some pics of the trips lads, would love to see some big tassy fish, would also help show the vic lads how good the fishing is down there...but then again you guys might not want us to know about it


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Gday Squizzy

Im far from a Bream expert mate, but for shorebashing I reckon the Derwent is one of the best options although a bit far south for you maybe. Scamander river, Georges bay at StHelens and lots of little lagoons inbetween are your best options I'd say.

The mainland invasion eh :lol: sounds like a laugh, I'd be there 

Big fish pics....hmmm we dont get some of your bigger types down south, unless you count bream, average derwent fish is probabbly 35cm fork lenght with plenty over 40... but in terms of big speedy fish like your kingys we dont really have one, not unless your talking Tuna. But theres enough different species out there to keep most happy enough 8)

Just my 2 bobs worth mate, Im not a serious angler.....just a casual dangler :lol: :lol:

take a squizz[ha ha] at sportsfishtasmania.com mate, might give you some ideas for your work trip

Blaen/Chief:

No probs gents, I'll count that as one vote for Derwent breamin and one for a Margate mixed bag 

Unless its blowing a gale this sunday Im going out somewhere, maybe we can have one quick trip for those that can make short notice and plan another one in a couple of weeks time. with christmas coming up fast I know its busy, if we want to do this before then we dont want to leave it till the last weekend.

Start saving up those brownie points now 

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Cheers baldy, thanks for the advice the Scamander has been recommended to me by the guys we are doing the work for at savage river. Years ago I saw a steve starling video called sportfish tasmania and it was a cracker, great fishing just off the coast of st helens. Thanks for the tip I will have a look at the website.

30 to 40cm bream will do me any day, by big fish i meant by Victorian standards , you guys also got monster flatties and squid that I have heard of, great partners with a beer & a bbq. Ive posted an expression of interest post in fishing tassie which I think we will be be able to get off the ground.

Keep an eye on the trip posts I am confident you guys are going to gt a whole load of kayak fishing buddies in the new year!


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey no probs Squizzy

There are lots of fellas on that website that know the east coast far better than me, you might even get a ride in a boat if the timing is right. From my very limited experiance up there finding spots to shorebash can be a bit tricky. Georges bay probabbly has more options from the shore than Scamander.

Not sure about monster flatties though mate, no duskys down here. the biggest ones we get are the Tiger/king flathead, but they are out deep and they seem to be few and far between these days.

Your dead right about the squid though, Calamari and Arrow and yeah the east coast is the place to find them. Triabunna is a well known hotspot, well it is now :lol: We used to dipnet them, which was motoring around in reverse with a flounder light and scooping them one by one with a landing net, simple but effective. [nearly 15years ago now though, I was a decky for a diver and we used to chase all sorts of weird n wonderfull things to send off to asia :? ]

Im sure you will love it over here in the yaks, sure we get some boat traffic on weekends but from what ive heard its nothing compared to what some of you deal with, just be prepared for 4 seasons in an hour!

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Guys, its funny to read this as I was only thinking yesterday, that since there a now a few of us down here and also on the sportsfish tas site we should try to organise a weekend away chasing trout/atlantics in the new year. Let me know your thoughts and I will post this on sportsfishtas in addition to here.

Baldy, the season for seven gillers is on us, last year you told me you would be keen when you got a yak. Still keen?

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Gday mate

I was wondering when you would spot this thread  I actually posted a simular one on sportsfishtas last night, mainly to see if there was anyone keen for this sunday but also to organise something a bit bigger down the track.

hmmm noahs....you bet your islander arse Im keen, Ive heard storys about blokes catching them at night up near myplace, that was quite a few years ago though and I will admit im not that keen on doing a night session  Not without alot more time in the yak anyway.
But it sounds like you have a plan in mind, just remember 20kms is going to be about my limit atm, so no epic paddles just yet 8)

And yep a weekend chasing escapees and residents sounds good, are you thinking the Huon or further south?

Im happy for you to take the lead with this mate, I can pretty much make it any old weekend so I can fit in with any date. Not to mention picking a spot that might have fish at that time of year, Im sure we could do with your experiance there 

If most of the people I know have yaks are able to get away at the same time, there must be at least a dozen there, now that would be fun 

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

HI Guys,

Sunday is a bit dodgey for me, due to commitments, I'll watch this post tomorrow and let you know if I can make it.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Baldy, I am easy mate, just hanging to get back into it after a lengthly break. Will be happy to bream up your way or chase salmonoids down around the Huon. I have been stocking up on XOS calamari so we will have a heap of baits for the seven gillers and as soon as i get the new bait freezer i will get some lovely eels to rig as baits.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## chiefshaka (Jan 29, 2007)

Scott,

I reckon Baldy might be keen  but like last time I don't reckon he will want to tow the berley bag :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I am keen for a salmonoid run in the new year 8) might even have a new yak (Perception Swing) by then maybe :wink: :wink:

C'mon John, I'll even paddle down wind just to make you happy :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

chiefshaka said:


> C'mon John, I'll even paddle down wind just to make you happy :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: I appreciate the sentiment Dave, but with a 3 week old baby in the house I can't plan too short notice, even long term planning is looking dodgey at present. But I am happy to attempt some long term planning.

The Salmonoid Hunt sounds good to me, been doing some wharf fishing with my 5 year old boy and believe it or not I am almost sick of the taste of Flathead :shock: which in my (occassionally) humble opinion is the best eating fish around. Give us a date so I can start the plans.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Chief, hows it going, long time no see? Will let you know re a Atlantic/trout session it all sounds good however.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## chiefshaka (Jan 29, 2007)

G'day Scott,

Nothing happening much here  muach the same as always, still fishing about wetting a line but not catching much :shock: .
Yeah the trout trip sounds like a hoot should be a few blokes up for that one. 8)


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Gday all

Thought I would mention it here rather than start a new thread.

The other fishing site im a member of[sportsfishtas] has a get together organised for the weekend of 15th-16th of Jan. I mention it here because there looks to be at least 3 confirmed paddlers so far. The location is Arthurs Lake, not sure on the exact campsite but most likly Jonah Bay or the Cowpadock I reckon.

I thought it would be a good opportunity to kill 2 birds with one stone, Arthurs is fishing well apparently, good chance of a fish I'd say.

Also as its fairly central its a good chance for both northerners and southerners 

Give me a PM or reply here or sign up at SFT and reply there, I'll most likly go up the friday night.

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## chiefshaka (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey Baldy,

I was thinking about taking the Shaka Jnr , but I might just throw the yak on for the trip. I'm right for a tow if I need one then, beibng that your arms should be well developed by now.


----------



## jimmy34 (Apr 20, 2007)

gday baldy, blaen and other Tas yakkers

James here in West Hobart. Would like to put my hand up to join any members for a fish, especially down the channel / huon area. Blaen I have been busy working 2 jobs lately and also have a young child, no matter how determined you are to get on the water sometimes it just doesn't happen. Still have your number and would like to join you for a fish down your way some time soon. Busy from now till NY but then will hopefully free up some time. Merry Christmas to you all.

James


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Gday Jimmy, welcome aboard mate 

Anytime you and Blaen can get away at the same time just let me know, its much easier for me to get time. Im keen to get a few squid for bait and also chase some atlantics on HBs down there.

Being a bachelor has its advantages 

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Chief

Sounds good mate, I thought something must have fallen off my shitbox when I saw you and princess pickle on the brooker yesterday :lol: I hardly recognised ya in the gucci bus 8) 8)

Did ya find a trailer for the little tinny? Would ya be able to fit the yak in the tinny on a trailer? Best of both worlds mate, boat for the early morning cool stuff and the yak for when it warms up a little :lol:

Im looking forward to it like a Blind rottie looks forward to eating glovebox vegemite :shock: :? :lol:

cheers
Baldy


----------



## chiefshaka (Jan 29, 2007)

Mate,

Nah, haven't got a trailer yet :shock: might have to invest in a new one I reckon. Yes I reckon you could quite easily fit a yak inside.

I was in MacRobertsons Terrace today working (near where the Cadbury ferry pulls up) and I looked out on the water about 10.30 and saw a mad demon paddler propelling a red kayak into the bay and he was wearing an arafat hat and I immediately thought ah Baldman the Red Baron is out again :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

By the way the wiskers are pretty neat but wear have the long floppy ears gone. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Yep the old bus was long past its prime but I got a grand for her, thought I would upgrade to a more prestigious vehicle befitting my persona :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

jimmy34 said:


> gday baldy, blaen and other Tas yakkers
> 
> James here in West Hobart. Would like to put my hand up to join any members for a fish, especially down the channel / huon area. Blaen I have been busy working 2 jobs lately and also have a young child, no matter how determined you are to get on the water sometimes it just doesn't happen. Still have your number and would like to join you for a fish down your way some time soon. Busy from now till NY but then will hopefully free up some time. Merry Christmas to you all.
> 
> James


Hey James,

Good to hear from you. Been busy with a new born myself, Mrs Blaen delivered a baby Girl back in November. I am off from Christmas eve to the 2nd of January. I hope to get the yak out in that time. Dubious about getting out to Arthurs, but I am working on it. Let me know when you're free mate.


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Bah!!...I stuffed up the dates :lol: Its actually on the 12-13th of Jan.

Sorry about that 

Cheers
Baldy


----------

